# What is your go-to brand for pouring acrylic blanks



## crankynerd (Jul 9, 2022)

I’ve made a few blanks before using alumilite and liquid glass. The alumilite tends to just shatter on me and while the liquid glass works wonders, the type I’ve been using has a 72 hour cure, which makes patterning kinda tricky for me. 

What’s your guys’ go to?


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jul 9, 2022)

Bryan that’s a loaded question. It depends on what I’m casting. First off you need to use the name of the type rof esin your using. Alumilite sells different types. Urethane and epoxy are the main ones I’m aware of. There’s also a Polyester Resin. They all have pros and cons. I use Polyester Resin on snakeskin because the urethane won’t stick to it. I pretty much use the urethane for everything else. I’ll assume when you say Alumilite your using the urethane type. If so I’ve never had it seem more brittle than the others. Usually it’s the stronger type. If the Alumilite Slow Clear would stick to snakes that’s all I’d ever use.


----------



## Joebobber (Jul 9, 2022)

Sylmar-41 for me, but Kenny is really good so listen to him!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jul 9, 2022)

Joebobber said:


> Sylmar-41 for me, but Kenny is really good so listen to him!


Don’t say that. We’ll all be in a big mess. I’m living proof that “Even a Blind Hog Will Find an Acorn Once in a While”.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 9, 2022)

Kenny hit the nail on the head.  Resins that cure slower are usually softer and less brittle.  Yes, the downside to epoxy is the 1-3 day cure to demold but most of them still require 5-10 days to fully cure and not be flexible.   Many use it because it sticks to everything but the downside is it’s flexibility and tendency to yellow quicker than most others.  That’s only a problem if you clear cast.  I’ve never had Alumilite Urethane “Clear” or “Clear Slow” resin be brittle.  Are you heating it after you demold it. Excessive heat makes resin brittle.  Like Kenny, I use polyester “Silmar 41” for snakes and feathers, and “Clear or Clear Slow” for most everything else.  If you think urethane is brittle, turn Polyester Resin. You’ll feel better.  Lol


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 9, 2022)

Acrylic is a specific type of resin and is not suitable for home shop casting. Acrylic is used as a generic term for any and all resins. 

Having said that the resins that are used by us who cast are urethane (alumilite clear or clear slow), one of the several types of epoxy resin or polyester resin. Each has its pros and cons and best uses. Good info has been given so far.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Loesshill (Oct 30, 2022)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Bryan that’s a loaded question. It depends on what I’m casting. First off you need to use the name of the type rof esin your using. Alumilite sells different types. Urethane and epoxy are the main ones I’m aware of. There’s also a Polyester Resin. They all have pros and cons. I use Polyester Resin on snakeskin because the urethane won’t stick to it. I pretty much use the urethane for everything else. I’ll assume when you say Alumilite your using the urethane type. If so I’ve never had it seem more brittle than the others. Usually it’s the stronger type. If the Alumilite Slow Clear would stick to snakes that’s all I’d ever use.


newby here, I've got to ask, what's a snake? assuming it's not the kind that creeps me out.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Oct 30, 2022)

Yep! The creeping kind. Copperhead skin.


----------



## Loesshill (Oct 30, 2022)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Yep! The creeping kind. Copperhead skin.


Hate snakes but love those pens.  thanks


----------

